# Ram for an ASUS P5L-MX Motherboard



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

I have an ASUS P5L-MX Motherboard that I want to upgrade to 2GB Dual Channel memory. It says the MB supports DDR2 667 Ram, and I found the following on newegg that I'm thinking about buying:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227078.

However, OCZ's memory configurator on their website suggests slower RAM (4200). Does this mean the memory I'm looking at won't work in my system?

I'm guessing it does mean that, but I'd like to make sure. If that is the case, what are some suggestions? I'd like to upgrade to Vista in a few months, and I also plan on buying a video card in the near future for some gaming (hopefully an 8800GT). I currently have 1GB (one stick) of RAM. I'd also like to keep the price range around $50-75, if possible, but I welcome any suggestions above that if "it's really worth it."

Thanks!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

That ram should work fine in your board don't know why ocz's config says that


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://tools.corsairmemory.com/retailer/product_results.aspx?rid=9742&pid=13272



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


----------



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Also, please confirm my understanding. If I go with the RAM that linderman suggests (DDR2 800 PC), my motherboard will still run that RAM, even though the fastest it supports is 667, correct?

Thanks again.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES Corsair lists that ram model as "guaranteed" compatible with your board :wave::wink:


----------



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

OK, the ram has been installed and it's been working great, but I installed CPU-Z to see what the timing is, and it shows that it's slower than what it should be (5-5-5-15; also see attached).

I've never messed with Ram timing before, so I'm a little leary. I thought I'd be able to figure it out in the BIOS, but I can't see where this is changed. Can somebody direct me to the right area to bump this up? My MB is an ASUS P5L-MX. My ram is what Linderman suggested above (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145034). Let me know if I need to provide additional information.

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I will try to give this an in depth response tomm nite as I am headed for bed :::: :normal:



I will also ask one of our "*finest*" :magic:if he has the time to assist maybe sooner >> than me


yes that ram and your board will run those ram sticks faster !




one way or the other / I shall return !


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello Vichinsj. :wave:
Linderman ask me to pop in and lend a hand while he gets some much need Beauty Sleep :laugh:

The 1st thing I noticed when looking through the BIOS options for your board, is that the Vdimm (memory voltage) is capped at 2.0v since you're running at 667 instead of 800 you should be able to tighten the timings to 4-4-4-12 without any instability issues @ 2.0v. That said, the second thing I noticed is that your BIOS allows you to run your RAM @ DDR2-800. IMHO you would see more of a performance gain by running 5-5-5-15 @ 800mhz than you would running 4-4-4-12 @ 667mhz. If the RAM wil run stable @ 800mhz on 2.0v.

So here our your setup options: 

*For DDR2 800 @ 5-5-5-15*

Enter BIOS and go to Advanced, Jumperfree Configuration. 
Change AI Overclocking to *Manual *(This will open more options)
Change DRAM Frequency to *DDR2-800mhz*
Change Memory Voltage to *2.0v*
Hit F10 to Save and Exit.

*For DDR2 667 @ 4-4-4-12*

Follow the steps above *but only change the Memory Voltage to 2.0v*.

Once you change the Mem Voltage hit ESC until you are back at the Advanced menu then go to Chipset.
Change Configure DRAM Timings by SPD to *Disabled* (This will open sub item options)
Change the timings from *5-5-5-15* to *4-4-4-12* (you should only see these 4 timings to change)
Hit F10 to Save and Exit.

If you experience instability or a No POST problem with either of the above settings it is likely caused by insufficient voltage. If you're system is unstable go back into BIOS and undo the changes (or Load Setup Defaults by hitting F5). 

If you encounter a No POST situation after making these tweaks clear the CMOS. 
Open the case and touch the bare metal to discharge any static electricity you may built up in your body.
Unplug the PC, and removing the battery from the motherboard. 
Move the CLRTC jumper from pins 1-2 to pins 2-3 for about 10 seconds, then move it back to pins 1-2. 
Replace the battery and plug in the power cord. 
Turn on the PC, enter the BIOS, and hit F5 to load defaults. You'll need to reset the time and date also, then hit F10 to Save and Exit. 

Post back and let know how you make out.:wave:

BTW, in case you don't have the manual to your motherboard, here's a direct link.
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5L-MX/e2983_p5l-mx_content.pdf


----------



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, your response was beyond my expectations. I'm at work, so I won't be able to try this until this evening, but I should be able to make the changes without any problems with the steps you've provided. I will let you know!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

If your system runs stable at DDR800 for awhile, then you can attempt to tighten the timings at that speed. Again, vdimm capped at 2.0v will likely keep you from hitting 4-4-4-12 @ 800 , but you might be able to get them a little tighter @ 800.


----------



## vechinsj (Feb 13, 2007)

OK, I tried setting it to 800 @ 5-5-5-15, but no dice. After exiting the BIOS, I got the message: "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key." I've never had a "NO POST," but I assume this is it? I was able to hard-reset the PC and get back into the BIOS, where I've set it to 667 @ 4-4-4-12, which seems to be running well.

Thanks again for all of the help...very much appreciated. I'm assuming this is as fast as she'll go; what do you think?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

No POST means the system fails the Power On Self Test (POST) When this happens you typically get nothing on the monitor and usually hear a beep or series of beeps to help you decipher what has failed. The 1st step when that occurs is to Clear the CMOS. If it happens due to a BIOS setting having been set incorrectly, clearing the CMOS will allow you the PC to POST once more so you can enter the BIOS and load the defaults (loosen the RAM timings, backoff that overclock, or what ever tthe case may be)

As for turning the screws a bit more on your RAM timings, you can play around with them. You might be able to them a little tighter, since you are only running them @ DDR677, but I doubt it would be much.

It was my pleasure to help. :wave:


----------

